# Marvel vs Tenchi vs DC



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pre-Retcon Molecule Man and Beyonder,Thanos w/HOTU, Living Tribunal vs 

The Chousin and Counter Actor vs Lucifer, Michael, Spectre, and The Great 

Evil Beast

Battlefield: Our Universe/MultiVerse

Starting Points: Multiverse

Distance: Opposite Ends of the Universe

Bloodlust: Yes

Finish: Death 

Prep-Time: 1 Month for Eachside

Resources & Equipment: Everything used Before 

Knowledge of Opponent(s): None

Handicap: None

Marvel Info

David Blaine.)

David Blaine.)

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

Tenchi Info

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

DC Info

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

David Blaine.

On the sidenote how long will the battle last?


----------



## Pika305 (Dec 29, 2009)

Its gonna end up being Thanos/Hoti vs GEB and not sure how that ends...


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2009)

In before Raigen.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Not even Pre-Retcon Beyonder will help? Poor Tenchi I thought they had a chance.


----------



## Federer (Dec 29, 2009)

You gave Thanos prep time?


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> You gave Thanos prep time?



It seemed like a good idea at the time  .


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

PR Beyonder/Thanos with HOTU vs. GEB seems like it.

Chousin are fodder here really.

I think those two, together, might take GEB down. But they might not. Was PR Beyonder under Thanos w/ HOTU?

But really it's insanely hard to judge fights on a multiversal cosmic level between nigh-omnipotents like that.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe Thanos lost that match

David Blaine.

Besides I wanted to use the Great Evil Beast in a match up  . Are the Chousin really fodder I gave them the Counter Actor to  . Shouldn't that help?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

Chousin are fodder to either of the Marvel or DC cosmics. Pre-retcon Beyonder or PR MM would beat CA since both of them are well above LT.  GEB would do it for DC.

DC has:
-Michael
-Lucifer
-GEB
-Specter

Marvel has:
-Thanos with HOTU
-PR Beyonder
-PR MM
-LT

PR Beyonder is the strongest on team Marvel, GEB on Team DC and CA for Tenchi. It'll come down to GEB vs PR Beyonder.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

So how will it play out?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

How on Earth would we know? It's a gang up of cosmic proportions but PR Beyonder and GEB should be the strongest two here.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

If I removed those to how would the teams do would it make it more even?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

I know that Thanos w/ HOTU lost to GEB.

That's why I asked if PR Beyonder was below him.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I know that Thanos w/ HOTU lost to GEB.
> 
> That's why I asked if PR Beyonder was below him.



He's above him read the thread.


----------



## Federer (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I know that Thanos w/ HOTU lost to GEB.
> 
> That's why I asked if PR Beyonder was below him.



Thanos with IG lost that, not with HotU. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Thanos with IG lost that, not with HotU. Or am I mistaken?



If your talking about the Great Evil Beast then yes he lost with the gauntlet

Link removed

If your talking about Beyonder he lost with the Heart of the Universe

Link removed


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 29, 2009)

...why is the Tenchiverse even in this thread? Poor, poor Choushin, they might as well be on a porn flick set with how hard they get raped here... 

...

Cosmic entity smut... I wonder if someone Rule 34'd it yet?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

Apparently Eternity and Kismet did it in a DC/Marvel crossover.

---

And the match was with the IG, but it was commented that Thanos would lose with the HOTU as well.

I don't know, HOTU and PR Beyonder might be enough for GEB, they might not.


----------



## Federer (Dec 29, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> If your talking about the Great Evil Beast then yes he lost with the gauntlet
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



PR Beyonder vs Thanos with the HotU is been done more than once. It's very hard to come to a conclusion. No one in MU could stop Thanos, same goes for PR Beyonder. 



> And the match was with the IG, but it was commented that Thanos would lose with the HOTU as well.



Didn't know that. But was that comment made, because people thought that the Presence was omnipotent? Because I think that that's a factor too.


----------



## ∅ (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Great Evil Beast, Pre-retcon Beyonder, Thanos with the Heart of Infinity
2. Pre-Retcon Molecule man
3. Living Tribunal
4. Michael and Lucifer
5. Spectre
6. Counter Actor
7. Chousin

In other words, Marvel and DC would barely be determinable but if you had to pick a winner it would be Marvel. Tenchi Muyo! isn't even close.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanos with HOU or PR Beyonder would take this? GEB was powerful enough that not even The Presence was able to beat him. Maybe Thanos will asborb him like he did with LT.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 29, 2009)

Chousin are above Living Tribunal. They're not fodder. You gave Marvel HotU Thanos but didn't include Tenchi himself. I call foul. Thanos w/HotU is essentially TOAA's Avatar, which is basically equivalent to Tenchi (aside from Thanos not having LHW). PR-Beyonder was beyond ridiculous in power. He basically was TOAA.


----------



## Federer (Dec 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Thanos with HOU or PR Beyonder would take this? GEB was powerful enough that not even The Presence was able to beat him. Maybe Thanos will asborb him like he did with LT.



What are the feats of The Presence? And don't tell me that he's omnipotent, lately, it all suggests otherwise.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought GEB was the evil side of God?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Chousin are above Living Tribunal.



What? Nice wanking there. At the barest minimum, the LT is equal to them, since it also oversees the entire Marvel multiverse.

Also, claiming Tenchi should be given to the Tenchiverse just because of Thanos with the HotU (who is less powerful than the Beyonder anyway and wasn't even able to fix the universe without ERASING HIMSELF FROM EXISTENCE as a result) is bullshit. TOAA could have fixed the Universe in his sleep, and that's just ONE of many Universes. Thanos, meanwhile, gets obliterated fixing it. That's more or less the difference that exists between Mihoshi and Tsunami... you can't compare a guy wielding a power that still doesn't let him do everything without a price to a guy like TOAA who, by virtue of who he is, can do whatever he damn well pleases at any time, anyplace, without any sort of consequences, he just can't be arsed to.

I find it hilarious how you claim foul over the Tenchiverse not having a supposed true omnipotent against semi-omnipotents from other verses. Feel the need to make sure the odds are stacked in their favor much? The simple fact of the matter is that as it is, the Choushin get horribly raped, and the only thing that COULD give the Tenchiverse a victory is Tenchi at max power... in which case I'll state right now that the Marvelverse should get TOAA, and that ends in a stalemate right there, at best, so no victory anyway.

Just accept that the comics verses are too broken even for Tenchi Muyo to compete with. Decades of history ensured that the power levels are just ridiculous to the point even manga can't top that shit.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 29, 2009)

> What? Nice wanking there. At the barest minimum, the LT is equal to them, since it also oversees the entire Marvel multiverse.



LT is the Cop of the Multiverse, he does not create it. He's merely it's overseer. He's little more than a powered up version of the D's that the Chousin created to watch over each of the universes they created. Chousin are multiverse creators, something LT lacks. They can do whatever they want, he can't. His powers are restricted, theirs aren't.  Add in LHW to infinity and LT is screwed, endlessly. Without PIS/CIS the Chousin will use all infinite LHW to rape everything that's not Omnipotent or TOAA's Avatar. Any more than 10 LHW destroys the universe as a side effect of just having them.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Chousin are above Living Tribunal. They're not fodder. You gave Marvel HotU Thanos but didn't include Tenchi himself. I call foul. Thanos w/HotU is essentially TOAA's Avatar, which is basically equivalent to Tenchi (aside from Thanos not having LHW). PR-Beyonder was beyond ridiculous in power. He basically was TOAA.



I gave them the Counter-Actor


----------



## ∅ (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> What? Nice wanking there. At the barest minimum, the LT is equal to them, since it also oversees the entire Marvel multiverse.


If you have extremely poor sources, than maybe. They're in no way, shape or form even close to the Living Tribunal.



Lucifeller said:


> Thanos with the HotU (who is less powerful than the Beyonder)


They're about equal.



Lucifeller said:


> anyway and wasn't even able to fix the universe without ERASING HIMSELF FROM EXISTENCE as a result) is bullshit. TOAA could have fixed the Universe in his sleep, and that's just ONE of many Universes.


No, Thanos became the supreme's successor, it was also said that Thanos' predecessor couldn't fix the flaw.



Lucifeller said:


> I find it hilarious how you claim foul over the Tenchiverse not having a supposed true omnipotent against semi-omnipotents from other verses.


Again, there's no feat nor statement that to any extent indicates that Kami Tenchi is even close to the top 10 of Marvel.



Lucifeller said:


> Feel the need to make sure the odds are stacked in their favor much?


Even with Kami Tenchi their universe would be the first one to go.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 29, 2009)

No Images Comics in this battle. I believe The Darkness/Witchblade comics have more powerful forces greater then the ones that were seen in the Spawn comics. And their is the King who is pretty much a Multiversal abstract from Alan Moore's Supreme comics.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> What are the feats of The Presence? And don't tell me that he's omnipotent, lately, it all suggests otherwise.



He is pretty much the most powerful force in the whole DC-verse, but in Final Crisis the Primal Monitor is hinted to be omnipotent and he might be above him. And that their are forces that might be greater then him? In Alan Moore's Swamp Thing it was mention that The Presence couldn't kill GEB, only merge with him and change his nature.



> Chousin are above Living Tribunal.



Based on what? LT powers are much greater then HOM Wanda who was able to wrap the whole omniverse which is much greater then anything that has been shown in the Tenchi Muyo ova's series. And he was able to put two megaverses while able to retconned the Amalgam brothers at the sametime.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

> Add in *LHW to infinity* and LT is screwed, endlessly. Without PIS/CIS the Chousin will use all infinite LHW to rape everything that's not Omnipotent or TOAA's Avatar. Any more than 10 LHW destroys the universe as a side effect of just having them



When was this stated? I've never heard this before.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 29, 2009)

Kami-Tenchi is TM's version of TOAA. Tenchi Masaki is his avatar. It's all a self-insertion of the Creator anyway (Masaki Kajishima).


----------



## ∅ (Dec 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> When was this stated? I've never heard this before.


It wasn't.



Raigen said:


> Kami-Tenchi is TM's version of TOAA.


Prove this.



Raigen said:


> Tenchi Masaki is his avatar. It's all a self-insertion of the Creator anyway (Masaki Kajishima).


Not all forth-wall breakthroughs, were the author char with his characters displays the author as an omnipotent force. Mxyzptlk is a good example, he's _"pissed off"_ writers of numerous times now. You'd need more than that.

EDIT: We also have Stan Lee's cameos in Marvel movies, like when he's saved by Daredevil when about to cross the street. When he saves a kid from rocks falling off a damaged building in Spider-man. And so forth.

There are probably fictions were the author intended themselves to be the main characters without omnipotence as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought as much.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> When was this stated? I've never heard this before.



I'm not surprised. It's Raigen's can(n)on.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 29, 2009)

"101 Facts of Tenchi Muyo". It's a guide book, mostly in Japanese with artwork. It's where you get the image of Goddess Ryoko from. Tells you everything from the Gems to family trees (like Mihoshi is Washu's granddaughter/great-granddaughter).


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kami Tenchi has no feats other then he is above The Chousin, and The Counter Actor. Thanos with HOU will just asborb him just like he did with LT though.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 29, 2009)

> mostly in Japanese with artwork



Read: I can claim it says whatever I want, after all, not like you nublets can read Japanese and thus disprove me!

Forgive me if I take 'proof' from some unheard-of-before 'guidebook' with a grain spoon teacup dump truck of salt, especially with the lack of both scans and a translation by someone who hasn't been consistently wanking several series on this forum and with you having been neg-repped by the majority of the veterans into deep red...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

squirrel girl.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually I've heard of it, it was mentioned

Lain Iwakura



> Sorry, but it's Word-of-God canon (101 secrets)
> 
> BTW al103 was right, it was 11



Still not sure where this infinite LHW claim comes from but then again it's Raigen. Endless Mike should be able to verify this.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 29, 2009)

If Endless Mike can confirm it, then I can believe it. We shall see...


----------



## ∅ (Dec 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> "101 Facts of Tenchi Muyo". It's a guide book, mostly in Japanese with artwork.


Here's the translation (in more or less poor writing).

_"1. The text that you have entered is too long (65910 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long."_

You'll have to settle for the link.



Now where does it say that the Chousin can conjure an infinite amount of light hawk wings? Or any of the other claims you make?



Lucifeller said:


> Read: I can claim it says whatever I want, after all, not like you nublets can read Japanese and thus disprove me!


Google is your friend.

EDIT:

14. About the secret of Ko-oh-yoku (Wings of hawk of light?).
Answer:
It is a manifestation of God's aura.
Ko-oh-yoku is a manifestation of God's aura and not a weapon. Although apart
from Tsunami, one Tree can produce only three Ko-oh-yoku, they are enough to
protect the entire ship. Ko-oh-yoku does not shut the incoming energy out
but
converts it to harmless one *(one power exists that could pierce them but it
requires huge amount of energy and a very big system).*
Incidentally, to increase the number of Ko-oh-yoku by one, twice as much
energy is needed. (ie, Tsunami uses 2^10/2^3 = 2^7 = 128 times as much as
energy.)

Bolded, huge amounts of energy can overwhelm the LHW.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> squirrel girl.



just saying, at the end of the day, it's a pointless debate


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

We already know huge amounts can overwhelm them as shown with Z, that point of his was refering to Raigen's wank.


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> just saying, at the end of the day, it's a pointless debate



Squirrel Girl is out on vacation at 8-bit Theatre  .


----------



## ∅ (Dec 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We already know huge amounts can overwhelm them as shown with Z, that point of his was refering to Raigen's wank.


Point is, Tenchi Muyo! don't belong in the thread. You could even add Kami Tenchi, it wouldn't make a difference.

I'm vouching for Marvel, as I'm fairy confident in their cosmology as opposed to DC's.

But I could see why people would go for DC as well. Seeing how the Great Evil Beast's power is indeterminable, thus heavily reliant on interpretation.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2009)

No, it does not say that "huge amount of energy could overwhelm them". It says "One Power", meaning one specific power. This refers specifically to the Chousein power as channeled through Washu's gems. This is the same fallacy Phenomenol used.

EDIT: To elaborate, a huge amount of power would be needed to channel the Chousein power in such an offensive system. This is what Kagato was attempting to do with the Souja. If you use the same amount of power in a conventional attack, it would be useless.


----------

